# Heading to Mexico -should we fill Rx of Tamiflu



## brettwhite (May 19, 2009)

We are heading to Playa/Cancun in the next week. Four of us will be going, including kids ages 13 and 9. I asked our doctor to write a script for Tamiflu - just in case. If anyone has advice on whether we should fill this prior to leaving (cost would be a $50 co-pay) or just wait until we are there, and if we become ill, get some Tamiflu from a Mexican pharmacy, I would appreciate it. I have no idea what the availability of Tamiflu would be there. I don't want to need it, and not be able to get it, but if it is plentiful, there is no sense filling a script for something we will likely never use. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lloydwa1 (May 20, 2009)

*Tamiflu*

We are on our way to Cancun and I talked our doctor into a presciption for Tamiflu. I also was shocked at the copay price but thought it would be like insurance in helping to give enough relief for being able to return if one of us contacted the flu. I think that the largest risk will be in being around the many persons on the flight to Cancun. So if we do become infected on our way there, we would have two weeks for the meds to help us for our return. 
I would enjoy the additional time there but don't think I could afford an extended visit. The Tamiflu is in capsul form. I'm in hopes that they would be effective at a later time if we ever need them. Does anyone know if there is an expiration time on these?
Good luck, Lloyd


----------



## irishween (May 20, 2009)

My husband and I  just returned from Playa with our children 9 and 5.  We did fill our prescriptions and they went unused.  There have been no reported cases in the area.  We have returned healthy and wishing we could still be there.
If you look on the box there is an expiration date, which should take you through the next flu season Nov. to March.
Have a great time.  Lots of people there have been effected by the situation.  We feel very bad for them.


----------



## Princess Tink (May 20, 2009)

We leave Saturday for Cancun, and when I called our Dr she said she COULD write a prescription but she didnt feel it was necessary.  She said MOST cases she's seen/heard have been AFTER returning home from a vacation.  So, we choose to take her advice and NOT get a script filled.


----------



## pjrose (May 21, 2009)

Yes, I would definitely fill it.  The potential benefit far outweighs the cost.


----------



## geneticblend (May 30, 2009)

Tamiflu does not keep you from getting the flu, nor is it a cure for the flu. It may only lessen the duration of the flu, _if _you begin to take it as soon as you know you have the flu. So is it really worth it? How do you really know? If you get sick and take the Tamiflu, and you get over the flu in a week, how do you know you wouldn't have gotten over it in a week anyway (without the Tamiflu?) I think I would keep the $50.00 in my pocket.


----------



## pjrose (May 30, 2009)

geneticblend said:


> Tamiflu does not keep you from getting the flu, nor is it a cure for the flu. It may only lessen the duration of the flu, _if _you begin to take it as soon as you know you have the flu. So is it really worth it? How do you really know? If you get sick and take the Tamiflu, and you get over the flu in a week, how do you know you wouldn't have gotten over it in a week anyway (without the Tamiflu?) I think I would keep the $50.00 in my pocket.



In my experience several years ago it lessened the duration from what might have been a week to about a day.  It kicked in right away and worked great.  Maybe a week of the flu would be ok at home, but on vacation, especially in a foreign country and/or dependent on airplanes, it would be well worth the $50 or more to me to not be bedridden, and to be able to fly home and not be stuck in another country.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 30, 2009)

According to posters on this Travelog - Tamiflu is available in Cancun for about $40 US 


Richard


----------

